# B.A.S.S. tournament



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone plan on fishing the B.A.S.S. sanctioned tournament on April 9th at Alum? This is NOT some little rinky dink tourney from the locals around here. I talked to several people that I know down at Ranger Boats in Arkansas. They said it should be a pretty good tourney for someone that lives here and knows the lake.

Enjoy fellas.


http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...?page=b_tourn_Bassmaster_Series_schedule_2006


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I might enter it....I guess it just depends if I can get my boat all fixed up and tournament ready. Oh, and if I can enter as a boater at 16 years old..

What was the date of it? Entry fees?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Doesn't this belong in the TOURNAMENT DISCUSSION FORUM? Along with the other RINKY DINK Tournaments?  


GarryS 
S/T Tournament director.... ( one of the RINKY DINK tournaments )


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I like our rinky-dink tourneys and our rinky-dink directors.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Dude,that wasn't called for at all!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the rinky dink tournaments as well as the directors such as myself as well as Garry , River Walker , Fish4fun , Nippidee and all the other directors that I left out . Sorry Stevo , but this was not a very good way to express your Enthusiasm of a B.A.S.S. event comeing to central Ohio brother .  There are many local events that are alot better for the local anglers than a larger upscale glittery event . 

Now to express my opinion .  I wish someone would have did a little reserch and realized that this was Ohio and winter is just starting to let up around this time frame . The larger lakes such as Alum will only have a surface temp in the low 40's at this time and the bottom temp will be alot cooler resulting in lathargic fish . I personaly feel that there will not be many fish weighed in at the scales makeing this event not draw the publicity that B.A.S.S. wants to gain . I also feel that the field will be far from the closed field that they would like to have . In the end , this event will have small payouts , I will stick to the smaller local tournament series where you pay 65% less of an entry fee and have very good payouts . Also , I do not agree with the format of the non boaters . They are allowed a 3 fish limit . Their total weight is figured by weighing their fish and adding the weight to the weight of the 5 fish that their boater weighed in . I would be highly upset if I were a non boater and brought 3 fish to the scales weighing lets say 13# and my boater did not weigh in a fish . Then the guy who just beat me out of 1st place only weighed in 1 fish weighing 1# and his boater weighed in 5 fish weighing 16# . How is this even right ? I quess it is not up to me to say and I should just keep my thoughts to myself . 

I do in return wish everyone that fishes these events the best of luck ! I hope that you have a great time and can maybe even learn something from each other out there .

Thanks for hearing me out .
Your RINKY DINK Columbus , Ohio Midwest Sportsman Director .


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

SORRY, SORRY, SORRY.

Didn't know that everyones feeling were so delicate.
As far as "rinky dink" goes, are there any tourneys around here that have a $7500.00 payout with a FULL field that I don't know about?

*1986 RANGER 363V BASSMASTER CLASSIC EDITION GT150 EVINRUDE*
ALL ORIGINAL AND IMACULATE.
Thank you.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I see in the future that there will be a circuit around here next season where there will be a $10,000 1st place payout with only a 100 boat field .


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I wish I was fishing that $10,000 tourney this year  I'm afraid we will be in Texas though. I'm going to request Nip run his schedule by me next year for approval


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Trucked.... It doesn't make any difference to me what the tournament might pay back.... THE POINT is.... Myself..... I put alot of time and effort in trying to run a good tournament. The main reason I started running a tournament was because a lot of guys wanted to get together and just have fun and fish against each other... In the years I have tryed my best to make everyone happy. I did learn real fast that it just can't be done. Someone will complain about something. My main reason was to make friends and learn from each other. I have learned alot from some really good fishermen here in the Columbus area. I have met many friends in the years I have run the S/T Bass Tournaments. I want to thank everyone for helping me out in the years I have run this tournament. Each and everyone are good friends.


Once I read your post about the RINKY DINK tournaments that are run local... It just made me sick!!! Its even made me think if I want to run a tournament anymore. Tournament Director's have alot to do other then just decide if we are going to fish this tournament or sleep in because of the weather.... So with that said... IF I DO decide to go ahead and run the tournament another year.... I just want everyone to know...... You don't need to own a RANGER BOAT to fish in my tournament!! The winnings might not be BIG....BUT!! WE do have FUN and enjoy our day of fishing on the waters here in Columbus!!

see ya soon
GarryS.... 
Tournament director of one of the RINKY DINK tournaments here in the Columbus area.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Geez, The guy appologized let it go.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh man did this get blown outa proportion.
Listen everyone, you all have my deepest appologies. Truly, my sincere appologies.
When I said rinky dink, I just meant small. NOTHING ELSE. I just meant that they weren't as big as a tourny like B.A.S.S. or the FLW. That's it. Nothing else.

I sincerly am sorry from the heart if you all took it as a derogatory remark about the "clubs" around here.

Forgive Me?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I think your right trucked. Guys Iam sure Trucked didn't mean it in the way the words came out. Just a mis understanding. I have met and fished with trucked on several occasions and hes a great guy. How have ya been man?
Sometimes things just don't come out the way one means. Get ahold of me or if your interested. Iam running some rinky dink tournys this year. LOL Couldn't resist man. That little girl keeping you busy.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

HMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!! Wouldn't mind fishing some rinky dink tourneys around here. I can save money by not driving to AR and TX and AL and KY. Haven't made much money this year though. The classic was great. Florida was hot as hell though.

Thanks for the flowers man. I'll e-mail you my cell. Phil has it too. Actually I have a broken elbow in 3 places and I am home doing nothing for the last month. Just going crazy here.
Catch you all later. I can't even get the boat cleaned up and waxed (bottom) for next month. I can't do anything with the left arm.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I will also say that Steve is one of the best guys around . I have made a few trips to the local rivers with him as well . I figured that you must be on some good pain killers to be putting words together in that manner man !  We will get out soon . See ya then .


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Id rather have the small tourneys because they don't tie up all the ramps as like some of national tourneys do. Alum does not have enough ramps to hold a huge tourney. I fish Alum a lot and hate when the ramps are tied up because of a BASS tourney going on. I usally am fishing by myself and it is very hard to get the boat in and out when you have 50 to 100 boats tied up at the ramp or ramps.


----------



## George (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry Trucked, couldn't let this one go...

AK=Alaska

Those Alaskan Bass tournaments are brutal!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes they gave me some goooood drugs for the broken elbow for sure.
ARKANSAS I mean not ALASKA.

Fish and Phil, I went downstairs last night and had a smoke out in the garage but you guys called too late. I shut the phone off and went to bed after the smoke. Got your message and looking forward to talking to you again.

Later fellas.
The rinky dink man.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Apology excepted Truck.... Water over the dam... Time to start thinking about fishing!!

See ya soon
GarryS


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure hope you know that I REALLY didn't mean it the way it was taken man. I am NOT like that at all. See ya at the ramps. Tight lines.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

of coarse we know your getting old and senial, but will still fish with ya man. lol


----------

